# Hedgehog Threw up?



## sway (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi,

I've noticed that Cashew has thrown up twice in the past week. She is eating a LOT more than normal, almost a full dish every two days or so. She's gained a little bit of weight (she's an albino female and was under weight the last time I took her to the vet), but she is still very active on her wheel, and nothing wrong with her poop or pee. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

By "every two days or so" do you mean that you wait till she cleans out her bowl before you feed her? Do you give her fresh food daily? I always give fresh food daily because the kibble will go stale and the leftover kibbles probably have saliva on them and in the heated enviroment that our hedgies need, bacteria can grow quite easily. 

Have you seen her throw up? What foods are you feeding? Sometimes certain hedgies have difficulties eating certain shapes of kibble and often get something stuck on the roof of their mouth, thus causing them to throw up. Is she a fast eater? If she gobbles up her food too quick, that can cause throwup as well. 

You can try cutting up her kibble(be warned that some hedgies will have nothing to do with "crumbs") and see if that helps.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Is there any chance she's pregnant which could account for the increased appetite?

How old is she?

What does the vomit look like? Sometimes if they get a kibble caught in the roof of their mouth they will vomit as they try to get it loose.


----------

